# NH GLASSMAKERS SYMPOSIUM!



## earlyglass (Oct 30, 2010)

*If you haven't signed up already, you may want to do so. This is going to be an exciting event, and very informative! A must for any New England collector!! The seats are filling up... go to www.nhglassmakers.com to register and reserve your space. *

*NH Glassmakers Symposium Schedule*

 Saturday, November 13 and Sunday, November 14, 2010 
 Opening Symposium with Light Lunch
 Advance Registration is required

 Saturday 9:30am â€“ 4:00pm 

 9:30â€“4:00 Exhibit open for viewing 
 10:30 The Curators â€“ Introduction to â€œNew Hampshire Glassmakers, 1780-1886â€      
 11:30 Kirk Nelson, Executive Director, New Bedford Museum of Glass
 â€œShared Traditions: Early Glassmaking in New Hampshire and Beyond.â€

 12:00 Catered Light Lunch 
 1:30 David R. Starbuck, Associate Professor of Anthropology and Sociology,
 Plymouth State University
 â€œThe New England Glassworks in Temple: New Hampshireâ€™s Bold Experiment in Early Glassmakingâ€


 Sunday, 10:30am â€“ 4:00pm 

 10:30â€“4:00 Exhibit open for viewing

 10:45 Jeff Noordsy, Glass Historian / Collector 
 â€œBlown Three Mold Tableware: Yankee Ingenuityâ€

 12:00 Lunch Break

 1:30 Alan Rumrill, Executive Director, Historical Society of Cheshire County
 â€œBrittle Beauty: The Stoddard Glass Industry, 1842-1873â€

 2:30 Michael George, Glass Historian / Collector  â€œIdentification: Key Characterstics of New Hampshire Glassâ€


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Mike, this sounds great. I just tried to register with paypal and I don't think it went through but I called and I'm at least on the list.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 30, 2010)

I had the script turned off, it's there and I will be too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm so looking forward to this. I'm blowing off my brother I'm so excited. I don't know if there are still openings. I say check it out!
 I look forward to seeing Mike again and hope I get to meet Jeff.
 I expect to walk away a lot smarter, shouldn't take much.


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 10, 2010)

Please be sure to introduce yourself Eric.  A little nervous about my presentation but it's coming along...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 10, 2010)

Eric,

 All of the pre-registration seats sold right away... I'm not sure if there are any seats left for the lectures. If you haven't done it already, call the Peterborough Historical Society tomorrow morning... hopefully there is space. The response was overwhelming, and we have over 120 people (full capacity) for the event! I guess they heard Jeff was going to be there.  

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 10, 2010)

The Associated Press did an article on the event, and it was picked up Nationally...
 http://www.timesunion.com/news/article/Rare-flasks-bottles-reflect-century-of-NH-glass-801088.php#photo-3

 Also, a good article in Antiques & Arts Weekly...
 http://antiquesandthearts.com/Antiques/CoverStory/2010-11-09__14-24-51.html

 Mike


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 10, 2010)

> Eric,
> 
> All of the pre-registration seats sold right away... I'm not sure if there are any seats left for the lectures. If you haven't done it already, call the Peterborough Historical Society tomorrow morning... hopefully there is space. The response was overwhelming, and we have over 120 people (full capacity) for the event! I guess they heard Jeff was going to be there.
> 
> Mike


 
 Thanks for nuthin' Mike...


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 10, 2010)

I sure hope that you are telling folks from whom you purchased quite a few of those pretty bottles of yours that you have on display!


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 10, 2010)

I have already added the "Ex.Noordsy Collection" tags!


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 10, 2010)

Just make sure you put them on the proper bottles - I don't want any mixups


----------



## nhglass (Nov 10, 2010)

Just read the articles, thanks for posting them. A lot of effort went into pulling this off, thanks Mike and Jeff and everyone else who took time to put this together. I really wish I had the time and money to be there. To everyone who makes it, enjoy this opportunity to see what in my opinion is the best Glass out there []


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Dale.  I can't take any personal credit yet - Mike has been the driving force behind this project and for that he should be saluted.  Lots of positive press for our hobby and that's a good thing!


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Jeff and Dale! It has been an exciting project, and I am pleasantly surprised to see all of the enthusiasm.


----------



## nhglass (Nov 10, 2010)

Should be a lot of fun and very educational, Ok Jeff I will take you up on your suggestion, this is for you Mike " For Those About To Rock,( with the NH Glassmakers Symposium)  We Salute You []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds pretty cool,...If I had the idle time and money, I'd find a way to check it out. (I've got the idle time)[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 10, 2010)

I will be there, well not at the actual symposium, but outside on the street, working on my mime routine.. it's a whole new set of moves.. can't wait!!!! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds great charlie, can you be there during lunch? I look forward to meeting you, even if you can't say hi.
 Jeff, if I can fight the crowds and get a word in I'll certainly try to say hello. It sounds like it may be hectic. By the way, did you ever have a shop in the Portsmouth or Durham area or always VT?
 Mike, I hope I'm on the list. I jumped on this within minutes of your first post. If something went wrong I'll still be there Saturday but may not make the second trip. I'll just consider the fee a donation, no biggie.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 11, 2010)

This sounds great! I can't wait ; D" ~


----------



## woody (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.citizen.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20101113/NEWS0201/101119818/-1/CITIZEN


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 15, 2010)

Many thanks to those of you who attended the symposium and a big HUZZAH to Mike for all of his hard work.  Good to see Bram and good to meet Eric - hope I wasn't too frazzled!  Tough to start out an important day with a flat tire....[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 15, 2010)

No sir, thank you! And thanks to all the speakers, contributors and coordinators. 
 I can relate to the flat but in a smaller way. My truck was cutting out so bad on the way to day one I thought I wouldn't make it. Heck with that, I slumped it and had a great learning experience. I just had to disconnect the battery to clear the computer codes.
 I even barely made it home after day two. Guess where it's going tomorrow?
 Nice to meet you Jeff, I missed Bram or just didn't recognize him. Hi Bram.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2010)

So this big and significant event ended up occuring ON (or almost on?) Mike's birthday??? [] Coincidence?...Thanks for your hard work and great info Mike!....Love your rare and beautiful bottles.


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 15, 2010)

This thread is ripe for an earlyglass conspiracy theory...  Sign me up!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif] HappyBirthday once again Mike! []  ...(Someone quick,...call Jesse Ventura!)


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 15, 2010)

GUILTY! 

 No really it wasn't planned that way... as a matter of fact, I completely forgot about my birthday with all that was going on. After a while you don't mind forget the birthdays anyways! The Symposium was a wonderful success... over 120 sign ups, some great speakers, and a beautiful weekend in small town New England. Thanks to all of those who attended... the place was filled with so much positive energy!

 Thanks for your praise guys!

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 15, 2010)

That cake could heat my house!! Thanks Joe!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

 This sounds like a wonderful program. Some of our most knowledgeable members in attendance, as speakers and hosts...

 Yet I haven't seen any photos, displays, copious notes, or even audio files. Are y'all not gonna share the knowledge and the love? Not even a sneak preview. Isn't that kinda un-A-BN?

 Inquiring minds, and all that...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the exhibit...

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

a couple of close ups...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2010)

The pictures don't do the items justice... if you are within the area, it is a nice display. 
 However, for those of you that can't make it, enjoy the pictures!

 Mike


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 16, 2010)

Darn, I drooled all over my key board.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful, just beautiful. Sorry I had to miss the event. We had a very sad event in our NH family that made it impossible for me to go. When I thought I could get someone to bring me, a turn of events happened, that I'll keep to myself.  So, I'm so happy to see your pics. Did any of the talks get podcast by any chance?  
 Sounds like it was a lot of fun for all.  []


----------



## woody (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job, Mike.
 Very well done.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 16, 2010)

Hell to each of you on this thread for your effort to bring an old bottle guy to the event. Many thanks for your efforts and coverage.  There are questions brewing in my mind, and maybe I will PM them to each source person.  Nice job.  I would still like to get any information on the presentations that are available for reading.  Thanks again  RED Matthews.


----------



## nhglass (Nov 16, 2010)

Stunning indeed. Many thanks Mike for sharing the pictures . [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> ...


 

 Beautiful displays and great job to all who contributed...I love this pic!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello Mike,

 Thank you for posting the photos. Now, it not only sounds like a wonderful program, but lookz it too. Anyone wanna advance a tantalizing tidbit of knowledge they learned, observed, or contracted through osmosis?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 18, 2010)

There was so much but the thing that stood out the most was window glass making. That was one area I guess I never thought to explore. I guess I always figured the just ran it through a "cloths wringer" type device.
 Not even close!
 There was what's called crown which is like spinning a pizza and cylinder, blowing a large tube and cutting it up the middle and flattering.
 It got me looking for more. I read a real in depth article about the founding, expansion and day by day operation of the Champlain Glass Company In Burlington, VT which included a John Foster. I cant remember if it said he went on to or one of his sons worked in NH but it sounds likely.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Nov 18, 2010)

I wish I could have gone, but sometimes there just isn`t enough time for everything. I wonder if some of the old time Connecticut glass collectors could do the same kind of thing? Someday I`ve always thought it would be great to be able to compare both N.H. and CT glass, some of which is almost identical, as to mold marks, etc. I know that Westford and Stoddard made a lot of similiar wares, and if a list could be made of the known wares from each and what mold marks and patterns were peculiar to each glass house, then that would be something! Especially on eBay where any amber bottle made from 1860 to 1880 is automatically called "Stoddard". Perhaps someday when I retire.......


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> There was so much but the thing that stood out the most was window glass making. That was one area I guess I never thought to explore. I guess I always figured the just ran it through a "cloths wringer" type device.
> Not even close!
> ...


 

 Eric,...Yes the window glass!...It's interesting, and I too, never thought much about it in context to old bottles, until Laur and I had a chance to tour the Corning Glass Museum, and there were some life size figures depicting window glass making...Just as you mentioned Eric,...just like a pizza,...Good comparison. Corning also had a "Bullseye" window displayed,...although not as cool as this example of Mike's....anyone know much about these? I find them very interesting and would love to have an example someday.

 Bixby Bill,...good point about comparing the different wares.....That would make for a great book.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, Mike for taking time to post those pictures.


----------

